# الرب أعطــــــى .. الرب أخـــــــذ... !!!



## ABOTARBO (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*الرب أعطى .. الرب أخذ!







*باركي يا نفسي الرب ولا تنسي كل حسناته ( مز 103: 2 )
الرب أعطى والرب أخذ، فليكن اسم الرب مُباركاً ( أي 1: 21 )

ما أروع أن يبارك المؤمن الرب في كل الظروف. على أن هذا الأمر يتطلب إدراكاً لله ولمعاملاته، وخضوعاً وتسليماً. فأمام كل حسناته لنا، يليق بنا أن نتذكرها بشكر،
 وأن نبارك الرب لأجلها. "لا تنسي كل حسناته". وقديماً جاء التحريض الثمين "تتذكر كل الطريق التي فيها سار بك الرب إلهك .. احترز من أن تنسى .." ( تث 8: 2 ،11،14). 

على أنه أمام مراحم الرب وبركاته وإحساناته، ما أسهل على النفس أن تبارك الله. لكن الإيمان وحده هو الذي يستطيع أن يبارك الله في كل وقت، عندما يعطي، وعندما يأخذ أيضاً! فالإيمان لا يتعامل مع الشر الآتي أو المصيبة الحاضرة أو الشيطان أو الأشرار كوحدات مستقلة،
 بل إنه ينظر إلى الأمر برمته على أنه بقصد وترتيب إلهي حكيم. فو إن كان الله هو مصدر الخير ( يع 1: 17 )،
 والشيطان هو مصدر الشر، إلا أن الإيمان يفهم أن لله سلطاناً على الشرير والأشرار، بل وقد جعلهم لتحقيق مقاصده هو الصالحة ـ له المجد. وبالتالي فإن الإيمان يرى الله وراء الخير، ووراء الشر أيضاً؛ الذي ما كان ليأتي من الشرير دون إذنه، بل ودون قصده وتعديلاته عليه!
 وهذا ما أدركه أيوب في أتون تجربته فقال لزوجته: "أ الخير نقبل من عند الله والشر لا نقبل (من عنده)" ( أي 2: 10 )؟ أوَليس الله هو الخالق الأوحَد للكل، وهو الذي ـ في حكمته ـ صنع الكل لغرضه، والشرير ليوم الشر؟ ( أم 16: 4 ).

 نعم الإيمان يدرك أن "فوق العالي عالياً يلاحظ والأعلى فوقهما" ( جا 5: 8 ). لقد سمح الله بوجود الشرير والأشرار لهدف واحد: هو تحقيق مقاصده هو ـ تبارك اسمه. أوَلا تسطع هذه الحقيقة على مرّ الدهور في التاريخ المقدس؟ أوَلا نختبر ذلك يومياً في حياتنا؟ أوَ لم نلاحظ ذلك بوضوح في مشهد صلب المسيح؟ وتجل الأمثلة عن الحصر.

أما الآن، فالإيمان يوقن بأن الله يجعل كل الأشياء التي تأتي علينا ـ خيراً كانت أم شراً ـ تعمل معاً في اتجاه واحد هو الخير للذين يحبون الله ( رو 8: 28 ). إن كيلة خير تأتينا مع كيلة شر يحولهما الله في حياة أولاده إلى كيلتين من الخير. ولهذا السبب فإن الإيمان يبارك الله لأجل الخير، ويباركه أيضاً لأجل الشر.

*منقول*
​


----------



## kalimooo (19 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع جداااا  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


ربنا يخليك مشرفنا المبارك
أشكرك لمروركم وتشجيعكم
ربنا يبارك خدكتكم


----------



## النهيسى (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرااا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> شكرااا
> ربنا يباركك​*


ربنا يخليك أستاذى المبارك
أشكرك لمروركم وتشجيعكم
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## العراقيه (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوغ في غايه الروعه*
*الرب اعطى الرب اخذ مبارك هو اسم الرب*
*باركك الرب اخي على الطرح الجميل*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أكتوبر 2010)

العراقيه قال:


> *موضوغ في غايه الروعه*
> *الرب اعطى الرب اخذ مبارك هو اسم الرب*
> *باركك الرب اخي على الطرح الجميل*​


ربنا يخليكى أستاذتى المباركة
أشكرك لمروركم وتشجيعكم
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------

